# Gamer-Pc für 800-900€



## Therodus (12. Juni 2013)

*Gamer-Pc für 800-900€*

Da ich mich kaum mit Computern auskenne, wollte ich fragen welchen Gamer-PC ihr mir empfehlen würdet. Er sollte um die 800-900 Euro kosten. Ich habe nicht vor ihn übertakten zu lassen,weil ich gehört habe das dies risikoreich ist. Wollte ihn eigentlich auch selbst zusammenstellen, da es angeblich billiger sein soll. Also was würdet ihr empfehlen? Wäre auch nett, wenn ihr mir Seiten vorschlagen könntet, also zum PC zusammenstellen.(Tut mir leid wenn die Frage dumm ist oder ich euch zu wenig Informationen gegeben habe. Oder das Thema einfach nur nervig findet, da es wahrscheinlich unglaublich oft gefragt wird)


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2013)

Für solche Fragen sind Foren ja da 

Sollen das mit oder ohne Windows 900€ sind?


----------



## Therodus (12. Juni 2013)

Ohne Windows, also bei den 900€ rechne ich es nicht mit.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2013)

ATELCO Computer - Startseite

Super Seite.




Falls du im Rhein Sieg Kreis wohnst oder in Köln (wie ich) dann:

SNOGARD


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2013)

Hab mal nen PC zusammengestellt, der bei hardwareversand.de (PC-Konfigurator) mit Zusammenbau etwa unter 800 Euro kosten würde, siehe Bild.

Du könntest noch ne SSD mit 120GB einbauen lassen für windows - ne SSD ist für windows wie ein Festplatte, funktioniert aber wie ein USB-Stick, also ohne "Scheiben" innen drin - ne SSD ist viel schneller vor allem bei "Kleinkram", somit kommt Dir der Windows-Alltag viel flotter vor als mit einer Festplatte. Oder du kannst auch bei der GRafikkarte eine Nvidia GTX 670 nehmen (die wäre etwas stärker als die AMD 7950 OC) oder eine AMD 7970 oder sogar eine der neuen Nvidia GTX 770, falls die bei hardwareversand was günstiger werden (derzeit ist das hier die günstigste dort: http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/80552/Gainward+GeForce+GTX+770%2C+2GB+DDR5.article  ) - und für die CPU könntest du nen Kühler für 20€ nehmen, dann wird PC nochmal ein bisschen leiser. zB Alpenföhn Sella, Thermaltake Contact 21, Coller Master Hyper TX 3 Evo


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hab mal nen PC zusammengestellt, der bei hardwareversand.de (PC-Konfigurator) mit Zusammenbau etwa unter 800 Euro kosten würde, siehe Bild.
> 
> Du könntest noch ne SSD mit 120GB einbauen lassen für windows - ne SSD ist für windows wie ein Festplatte, funktioniert aber wie ein USB-Stick, also ohne "Scheiben" innen drin - ne SSD ist viel schneller vor allem bei "Kleinkram", somit kommt Dir der Windows-Alltag viel flotter vor als mit einer Festplatte. Oder du kannst auch bei der GRafikkarte eine Nvidia GTX 670 nehmen (die wäre etwas stärker als die AMD 7950 OC) oder eine AMD 7970 oder sogar eine der neuen Nvidia GTX 770, falls die bei hardwareversand was günstiger werden (derzeit ist das hier die günstigste dort: http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/80552/Gainward+GeForce+GTX+770%2C+2GB+DDR5.article  ) - und für die CPU könntest du nen Kühler für 20€ nehmen, dann wird PC nochmal ein bisschen leiser. zB Alpenföhn Sella, Thermaltake Contact 21, Coller Master Hyper TX 3 Evo


 


Aha, interessant. Das heißt ich kann die Kompenenten auswählen und die bauen ihn mir zsm?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Aha, interessant. Das heißt ich kann die Kompenenten auswählen und die bauen ihn mir zsm?


 
Jup, gegen einen kleinen Obolus von 20€ macht das Hardwareversand, gibts aber bei vielen anderen Shops auch.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Aha, interessant. Das heißt ich kann die Kompenenten auswählen und die bauen ihn mir zsm?



Genau, da gibt es oben im Menü bei dem shop nen Punkt "PC-Konfigurator", da kannst Du dann jede einzelne Komponente dazufügen - benötigte Dinge musst du nehmen, den Rest kannst Du nehmen, musst aber nicht. Und die 20€ Zusammenbau werden dir glaub auch immer schon unten bei der Summe angezeigt, auch wenn Du noch nicht fertig bist


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Genau, da gibt es oben im Menü bei dem shop nen Punkt "PC-Konfigurator", da kannst Du dann jede einzelne Komponente dazufügen - benötigte Dinge musst du nehmen, den Rest kannst Du nehmen, musst aber nicht. Und die 20€ Zusammenbau werden dir glaub auch immer schon unten bei der Summe angezeigt, auch wenn Du noch nicht fertig bist


 
Wusste ich gar nicht. Cool. Danke


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Juni 2013)

N' B85-Chipsatz? Das ist doch sicherlich wieder einer aus der Kategorie, die auf den SATA-Ports nur volle Leistung bringen wenn max. ein Gerät angeschlossen ist. Vom Chipsatz gibt's noch nirgendwo genaue Spezifikationen, aber man muss ja davon ausgehen dass es nicht umsonst der Low-End-Ableger der Intel x80er ist. Und bei MSI steht auch nichts von einem zusätzlichen Controller. Ich würde für einen Gaming-PC wenigstens zum H87 greifen.


----------



## Hido (13. Juni 2013)

"ne SSD ist viel schneller vor allem bei "Kleinkram"

Der Verschleiß ist viel höher bei einer SSD! Nach 120.000 lesen und beschreiben gibt sie den Geist auf! 
Klar schnell ist klasse, ich jedoch würde bei einer Sata-platte bleiben!


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Juni 2013)

Hido schrieb:


> Der Verschleiß ist viel höher bei einer SSD! Nach 120.000 lesen und beschreiben gibt sie den Geist auf!
> Klar schnell ist klasse, ich jedoch würde bei einer Sata-platte bleiben!


Das muss ich hier mal schlicht als falsch herausstellen. In Bezug auf die Schreibzyklen magst du recht haben, was aber die Lesezyklen angeht ist deine Aussage irreführend. Lesezyklen 'verbrauchen' die Chips nicht, da streng genommen keine Datenbearbeitungsaktion durchgeführt wird. Darum sind SSDs für Betriebssysteme auch gut geeignet, da hier der zentrale Zweck das Lesen ist. Du schreibst ja kaum etwas in deine OS-Partition, von daher ist dieses Manko zu vernachlässigen. Natürlich muss man darauf achten, dass die SSD vornehmlich für Daten genutzt wird, mit denen man nicht übermäßig häufig arbeitet. Lagert man Spiele, Dokumente und andere veränderliche Daten auf eine HDD aus, hat man die SSD sicherlich änlich lange wie eine HDD.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2013)

Hido schrieb:


> "ne SSD ist viel schneller vor allem bei "Kleinkram"
> 
> Der Verschleiß ist viel höher bei einer SSD! Nach 120.000 lesen und beschreiben gibt sie den Geist auf!
> Klar schnell ist klasse, ich jedoch würde bei einer Sata-platte bleiben!


 
Beim Lesen geht kein Zyklus verloren, und selbst eni häufigen Beschreiben macht einer modernen SSD nix aus, weswegen die schnell kaputtgehen würde. Selbst wenn es nur 12.000 Zyklen wären, könntest Du eine SSD mit zB 120GB, auf der Du JEDEN Tag 60GB an Daten änderst/ neu schreibst, 24.000 Tage lang nutzen, das sind mal eben knapp 33 Jahre... und eine SSD gibt dann auch nicht den Geist auf, sondern du kannst halt nur noch von ihr lesen. Selbst wenn doch auch das Lesen einen Zyklus verbrauche würde, könntest Du immer noch jeden Tag auch 60GB an Daten lesen UND schreiben und hättest trotzdem 16 Jahre Lebensdauer - bei Deinen 120.000 Zyklen sogar 160 Jahre...  

Dieser Mythos "geht schnell kaputt wegen begrenzter Anzahl an Zyklen" kommt noch aus den Anfängen der SSD, als viele SSD schnell kaputtgingen - die Gründe dafür waren aber völlig andere, weil die Technik damals eben noch sehr neu und nicht um großen Stil erprobt worden war. Nur haben dann Hobby-"Fachleute" eben dann "altklug" darauf geschlossen, dass das ja sicher an der begrenzten Zahl an Zyklen liegen muss


----------



## Therodus (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So würde ich ihn zusammenstellen. Gibt es Verbesserungsbedarf ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hab versucht den Bleistift da wegzukriegen, hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2013)

Ok und so ich:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2013)

@Therodus: Jo, sieht gut aus.

@Zeus: da ist gar kein Mainbaord dabei, und bei CPUs ist Intel klar besser für den Preis, und das Netzteil ist viel viel viel viel zu stark, völlig unnötig - oder hast Du gleich mehrere Grafikkarten zu betreiben?


----------



## svd (13. Juni 2013)

Für ein FX System würde ich zu 1866er RAM greifen, Zeus.

@Therodous: Persönlich würde ich eine Seagate Festplatte der Toshiba vorziehen. Ansonsten scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Herbboy schaut sicher nochmal drüber.
Mit der GTX770 Phantom scheint Gainward wieder eine Karte zu haben, welche den Namen verdient. Löblich.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Zeus: da ist gar kein Mainbaord dabei, und bei CPUs ist Intel klar besser für den Preis, und das Netzteil ist viel viel viel viel zu stark, völlig unnötig - oder hast Du gleich mehrere Grafikkarten zu betreiben?


 
Ne, ich habe schon Mainboard,Festplatte und ein Laufwerk.
Ja echt ist das Netzteil zu stark. Aber ich tendiere eher zu AMD.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne, ich habe schon Mainboard,Festplatte und ein Laufwerk.
> Ja echt ist das Netzteil zu stark. Aber ich tendiere eher zu AMD.



Und Du hast auch beim Board geschaut, dass der Prozessor damit kompatibel ist? Dann wäre das okay.


Als Netzteil reicht ein Markenmodell mit 450-500W schon völlig aus - sehr gut ist zB das hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/50970/be+quiet%21+Pure+Power+L8+CM.article  es gibt aber auch genug für 50-60€, die völlig reichen. An sich reicht sogar ein sehr gutes mit nur 400W, denn so ein PC mit ner AMD 7950 braucht in der Spitze um die 300 Watt (die teuren AMD-CPUs sollen aber in der Spitze sehr viel Strom brauchen, daher will ich vorsichtshalber kein Modell mit nur 400W empfehlen)


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich reicht sogar ein sehr gutes mit nur 400W, denn so ein PC mit ner AMD 7950 braucht in der Spitze um die 300 Watt (die teuren AMD-CPUs sollen aber in der Spitze sehr viel Strom brauchen, daher will ich vorsichtshalber kein Modell mit nur 400W empfehlen)


Selbst bei einem 'normalen' TDP von 80-95W wäre die Empfehlung von 400W-NT schon recht gewagt, wenn man davon ausgehen muss dass die Graka um die 300W ziehen kann  Immerhin wollen Soundkarte, SSD/HDDs oder Chipsatz auch noch n' paar Watt zum werkeln. Ich denke mit 500W ist man auf der sicheren Seite und muss sich keine Sorgen machen dass etwas abraucht weil nicht genug Saft über die Strippen kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Selbst bei einem 'normalen' TDP von 80-95W wäre die Empfehlung von 400W-NT schon recht gewagt, wenn man davon ausgehen muss dass die Graka um die 300W ziehen kann


 300W? Wo hast Du das her? Die 7950 zieht maximal 180-200W, einzelne Modelle vlt auch mal 220W ^^ die 300W musst Du von jemand haben, der den Graka-Verbrauch mit dem PC-Verbrauch verwechselt hat 

Hier zB Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 10) - ComputerBase bei Crysis2-Last 260W für den GESAMTEN PC mit nem übertakteten i5-2500k... 


Und die CPU-TDP gibt nicht den Verbrauch an, sondern die Abwärme, die im Extremfall anfällt. Das ist zwar meist in etwa auch dem Spitzenverbrauch, es kann aber auch sein, dass die TDP zB 20% höher ist.

Aber trotzdem hier: AMD FX-8350 Vishera - Seite 10 | Review | Technic3D der FX-8350 bei Last mal eben 100W mehr als der zB Intel i5-3770... ^^  100W MEHR, das zeigt, dass die TDP von 125W des DX-8350 nicht der Verbrauch sein kann.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Du hast auch beim Board geschaut, dass der Prozessor damit kompatibel ist? Dann wäre das okay.
> 
> 
> Als Netzteil reicht ein Markenmodell mit 450-500W schon völlig aus - sehr gut ist zB das hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/50970/be+quiet!+Pure+Power+L8+CM.article  es gibt aber auch genug für 50-60€, die völlig reichen. An sich reicht sogar ein sehr gutes mit nur 400W, denn so ein PC mit ner AMD 7950 braucht in der Spitze um die 300 Watt (die teuren AMD-CPUs sollen aber in der Spitze sehr viel Strom brauchen, daher will ich vorsichtshalber kein Modell mit nur 400W empfehlen)


 

Ja ist mit meinem Mainboard kompatibel.


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 300W? Wo hast Du das her?


Zahlendreher 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Und die CPU-TDP gibt nicht den Verbrauch an, sondern die Abwärme, die im Extremfall anfällt.


Mhh, stimmt schon. Ich war nur davon ausgegangen dass die Abwärme auch in W angegeben wird und laut Erhaltungssatz kann die ja schlecht höher als der Verbrauch sein . An Kühlung und max. Temperatur des Dies hatte ich nicht gedacht. Nunja...wieder mal ne interessante Wiki-Seite durchgeschmökert.

Aber sei es mal wie es sei: Ich beharre dennoch darauf dass man aktuellere PCs vorsichtshalber mit einem 450er NT ausrüsten sollte  Wahrscheinlich hält es auch länger wenn man's nicht kontinuierlich an der Grenze zum Leistungsmaximum betreibt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Aber sei es mal wie es sei: Ich beharre dennoch darauf dass man aktuellere PCs vorsichtshalber mit einem 450er NT ausrüsten sollte  Wahrscheinlich hält es auch länger wenn man's nicht kontinuierlich an der Grenze zum Leistungsmaximum betreibt.



ja klar - aber ein wirklich SEHR gutes Modell, da würden sogar 400W reichen - das sind dann aber auch 400W-Modelle, die trotzdem 60€ kosten   diese Netzteile können nämlich kurzzeitig auch deutlich mehr bringen, und die Watt bei teuren Netzteilen sind zudem auch immer wirklich die Werte für den 100% stabilen Betrieb - manche billigen werben mit 500W, können aber über mehr als 2-3 Sekunden nur höchsten 400W bringen. 

Ich würd aber auch lieber 450-550W nehmen.


@zeus, jo, dann ist alles okay, nur halt ein kleineres Netzteil nehmen als das für über 100€


----------



## Therodus (15. Juni 2013)

Wo kann man eigentlich bei Hardwareversand sehen, dass man es zusammengebaut bekommt?


----------



## svd (15. Juni 2013)

Im "Konfigurator" hast du ein eigenes Icon für den Unterpunkt "Service", wo du zB. den zusammenbau oder Software Installation wählen kannst.

Stellst du deine Hardware ohne Konfigurator zusammen, zB hilfreich, wenn du die Komponenten einzeln über zB geizhals ansurfst und in den Warenkorb legst, ist oft billiger als direkt bei hwv, findest du das "Service" im Menü zur linken Hand.


----------



## Therodus (15. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Im "Konfigurator" hast du ein eigenes Icon für den Unterpunkt "Service", wo du zB. den zusammenbau oder Software Installation wählen kannst.
> 
> Stellst du deine Hardware ohne Konfigurator zusammen, zB hilfreich, wenn du die Komponenten einzeln über zB geizhals ansurfst und in den Warenkorb legst, ist oft billiger als direkt bei hwv, findest du das "Service" im Menü zur linken Hand.




Danke


----------



## hobbi-IT (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meinen PC vor zwei Jahren auch selbst zusammengestellt. Über den Anbieter http://www.aletoware.de/content/Gamer-PC.html Der Gamer PC - zusammengestellt bei aletoware.de[/url] konfigurieren konnte ich dann alle Teile die ich wollte, in den PC einbauen. Allerdings habe ich immer wieder Kontakt zum Kundenservice gehalten, da ich nicht genau wusste, ob die Teile auch alle miteinander kompatibel sind 
Aber der Aufwand lohnt sich und man hat sozusagen seinen maßgeschneiderten PC und kann optimal damit zocken.


----------



## Therodus (20. Juni 2013)

Hab mich jetzt mal bei einem Computerfachverkäufer informieren lassen, welcher mir folgendes Angebot gegeben hat:

Intel
CORE I5-3570 3.40GHZ
-
Asus
P8H77-V LE S1155 H77 ATX
-
Corsair
XMS3, 8GB(2 x 4GB), DDR3, 1600MHz
-
Seagate
BARRACUDA 1TB SATA
-
LG
DVD RW SATA 22x 22x/ DL 12x 12x / RAM
-
Enermax
Staray Midi-Tower Cooler Blue
-
Thermaltake
Hamburg 530W 80Plus
-
Gainward
GF GTX 660 GS 2GB DDR5 PCI-E 680€
-
*Bedarfsposition*
Samsung
SSD 840 SERIE 120GB SATAIII
120GB Solid State Drive 840, 6.35cm (2.5") 7mm 74,80
-
*Bedarfsposition*
Microsoft
Windows 7 Pro, 64-bit SP1 deutsch oem 30,00


Das macht dann einen Nettobetrag von 680,20€ 
+19% MwSt 129,20€

also insgesamt 809,20€


und zum Vergleich:

Habe versucht die Grafik zu posten, hat aber nicht funktioniert.Tut mir Leid.



Der Händler meinte, dass der Prozessor die Grafikkarte ausbremsen würde.


----------



## RichardLancelot (20. Juni 2013)

Therodus schrieb:


> Der Händler meinte, dass der Prozessor die Grafikkarte ausbremsen würde.


Der i5-3570? Der bremmst sicher keine aktuelle Grafikkarte aus, geschweigedenn eine GTX660.


----------



## Therodus (20. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Der i5-3570? Der bremmst sicher keine aktuelle Grafikkarte aus, geschweigedenn eine GTX660.



Auch keine GTX770?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2013)

Therodus schrieb:


> Auch keine GTX770?


 
Niemals nie - der beste aktuelle Prozessor ist in Spielen kaum schneller als ein i5-3570, da bremst also rein gar nix. Mehr als ein i5-3470 oder 3570 ist nicht nötig für eine ganze Weile. Du hast mit nem zB i7-3770 ein paar wenige Prozent mehr Bilder pro Sekunde, aber das ist den Aufpreis nicht wert, und eine GTX 770 würde selbst bei einem alten X4 965 oder so, der deutlich schwächer als ein i5 ist, noch nicht krass ausgebremst werden - in wenigen Spielen vielleicht, aber trotzdem würde man den Vorteil einer GTX 770 zu einer GTX 660 fast immer merken, und somit bremst da auch nichts.

Natürlich: mit ner besseren CPU hätte man immer auch noch mehr Bilder pro Sekunde - aber NOCH schneller geht halt immer, das ist ja klar. Wichtig ist nur: ist die CPU schnell genug im Vergleich zu anderen CPUs, um den Leistungsvorsprung zB von einer GTX 770 zu einer GTX 660 auszunutzen? Und das ist bei nem i5-3570 ganz klar kein Problem.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2013)

Therodus schrieb:


> Auch keine GTX770?


 
Noch teurer


----------



## Therodus (20. Juni 2013)

Also was würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen, also welchen Computer ?


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2013)

Äh, war das nicht schon geklärt?


Prozessor: IvyBridge Core i5-3470 oder Haswell Core i5-4570
Mainboard: dementsprechend entweder Sockel 1155 oder 1150 
RAM: 2 x 4GB 1600MHz DDR3 RAM, max. 1,50V 
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD7950 (zB Gigabyte Windforce oder PowerColor PCS+)
Festplatte: zB 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Netzteil: beQuiet! PurePower L8 oder auch das Thermaltake Hamburg
Rest: 08/15 DVD Brenner, Gehäuse nach Geschmack, Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium


----------



## knight82 (23. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Juli 2013)

> Der Händler meinte, dass der Prozessor die Grafikkarte ausbremsen würde.


Natürlich behauptet er das, an einem i7 würde er deutlich mehr verdienen und Du merkst zwischen einem i5 und i7 keinen Unterschied


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2013)

knight82 schrieb:


> PC


willst Du jetzt wissen, ob die Zusammenstellung gut ist? ^^  Wenn ja: die ist ganz okay, nur 2 Dinge: 1) das Netzteil ist wohl nicht geeignet, denn die Grafikkarte benötigt 1x 8Pin und 1x 6Pin PCIe, das Netzteil hat aber nur 2x 6Pin. Es geht zwar ggf. auch per Adapter, dass Du aus 6Pin nen 8Pin machst, aber wenn das Netzteil nicht von sich aus 8Pin bietet, wäre ich vorsichtig. Das hier zB würde aber definitiv reichen: http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27970/be+quiet%21+Pure+Power+L7+530+Watt.article

und 2): für lächerlich wenig Aufpreis bekommst Du direkt eine Festplatte mit 1000GB, das fänd ich bei dem Gesamtpereis nicht clever, wenn Du wegen der paar Euro nur 500GB nimmst..


----------

